# idc 580 weed eater pull cord



## rodpletan (Jun 10, 2009)

First time for me. Am in Forest Lake, MN and working on my idc 580 Supreme weed eater. Just successfully replaced the primer bulb and gas line. Now the pull cord is jammed. I am to where I need to get the clutch off to get to the cord. How do I get the clutch off? I assume I need to remove the screw in the end but what direction does it need to be turned to come out? clockwise or counter clockwise? If counter clockwise, how do you keep the engine from turning?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It should come out counter clockwise. You need to use a piston stop, or you can use the "rope trick" described all over this forum. So you won't have to tack it down, I did for you.

As describe by an avid repair person and poster geo:

Remove the sparkplug, turn the engine back to the bottom of the stroke, load the cylinder with small rope(like the pull rope), it doesn't have to be completly full, leaving a little hanging out, now when you try to turn the engine the piston will pack the rope in the combustion chamber and stop the engine from turning without breaking anything, when finished back the engine off a little and remove the rope. Have a good one. Geo

Hence his famous tag line ("Have a good one")

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First, welcome to the forum;
To keep the engine from turning, remove the sparkplug and fill the cylinder with a small rope, like the pull rope, then as the engine turns when it tries to compress the rope it is blocked and nothing gets broken. I think the screw is righ hand threads so counterclockwise and is a T20 torx(it is on newer models) however the 580 Supreme may be before torx was invented, lol. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> I think the screw is righ hand threads so counterclockwise and is a T20 torx(it is on newer models) however the 580 Supreme may be before torx was invented, lol. Have a good one. Geo


You are correct geo, it should have right hand threads, and I believe the IDC had a regular slotted head screw.


----------



## rodpletan (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Now that provides a good first impression for a first timer. Problem solved within 35 minutes. Will be able to finish the job now. Thanks so much.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad Geo was so much help to you, I should use his posts more often...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks 30Year, we must have been typing at the same time. Have a good one. Geo


----------

